# 4 and a stick



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

What a beautiful picture! A few golden favorites...sticks, buddies and the water!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So cute and funny at the same time. And so typically golden.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Fantastic picture!! They could use a bigger stick


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow thats an amazing photo


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a contest winner!! and a magazine cover!
Poor Gracie is being smushed! LOL!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - this is a fab pic. You must enter it in a contest.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE it! Thanks for making my day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing picture-love it!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

fantastic!! very beautiful picture, congratulation


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Your picture is "priceless"! Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great shot. They are sharing very well.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

amazing picture!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So cute nad funny! I love the game faces of the two on the end!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That must be the best stick ever!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Poor Allez, the only one who hasn't got a grip................great photo !!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I really love that picture! It is so typical that they all want the same stick..LOL


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

you should make a Mural out of it.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

oh man this is such a great photo! i just love it = ) 

four beautiful goldens enjoying the water and good ole stick- doesnt get much better 

the goldie with his mouth open an no part of the stick in it cracks me up poor babe.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

perfect!!!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a great catch! Looks like a goldens version of a football game. I love it!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

great shot!
this one is for over the mantle!
Karen


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Poor Allez looks like he's getting cloths-lined by the stick. Great picture!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love love love your photos! This is my new favorite!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

What a wonderful shot!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, great shot of four beautiful Golden's


----------



## VintageRed (Oct 20, 2010)

This could be on a calendar! So cute!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

This is def. a photo for the wall!!! awesome!


----------



## LightTheLamp (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome photo thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

omg that is SO funny! What a great shot! I'm laughing out loud here at work! Most definitely a photo for a contest AND a calendar AND a mural! It's fabulous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fantastic*

What a fantastic and comical photo!!

You need to enter it in a contest!!

Your dogs are just beautiful!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

My what a beautiful picture - Is Allez being throttled?


----------

